# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Cyprus Avicultural Society - 1ο Σεμινάριο 2016

## PolysK

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω σχετικά με το 1ο σεμινάριο για το έτος 2016 που διοργανώνει ο Παγκύπριος Σύνδεσμος Φίλων Μελωδικών και Καλλωπιστικών Πουλιών (Cyprus Avicultural Society).

Στις 16 Απριλίου 2016 ημέρα Σάββατο και ώρα 15:30, στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Δήμου Μέσα Γειτονιάς στην Λεμεσό θα πραγματοποιηθεί σεμινάριο με θέμα "Η διατροφή και η συμβολή της στην υγεία των πτηνών συντροφιάς" με κύριο ομιλητή τον Έλληνα εκτροφέα Δημήτρη Καραγεώργο ο οποίος θα βρίσκεται στην Κύπρο για αυτό τον σκοπό.
Πρόκειται για ένα σεμινάριο το οποίο θα καταπιαστεί με την διατροφή των πουλιών και πώς αυτή συμβάλει στην υγεία τους.
Θα είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον σεμινάριο για όλα τα μέλη και τους φίλους του συνδέσμου που θέλουν να αναπτύξουν τις γνώσεις τους γύρω απο αυτό το θέμα.
Επίσης θα έχετε την ευκαιρία να καταθέσετε απόψεις καθώς και να θέσετε διάφορες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την σωστή διατροφή των πουλιών συντροφιάς, σε ένα ελεύθερο διάλογο με τον ομιλητή μας.



Αυτά απο εμένα - Δημήτρη (jk21) σε περιμένουμε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τα μελη του διοικητικου   Συμβουλιου του Παγκυπριου Συνδεσμου , για την τιμη που που κανανε ,να μου προτεινουν να ερθω στα μερη που εχυσαν το αιμα τους μαρτυρες του Ελληνισμου  με τελευταιον τον Σολωμου (στιγμη που θα μου μεινει χαραγμενη στη μνημη των νεανικων μου χρονων ) , κατι που ηθελα σαν απλος ιδιωτης να εκανα καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μου .Θελω να τους ευχαριστησω συνολικα αλλα και ειδικα στα παιδια που εχω προσωπικους φιλους (τον Γιωργο  goshalim  και τον Πολυ PolysK ) , για την εμπιστοσυνη που μου δειξανε με την επιλογη τους και ειλικρινα κατεβαινω να μιλησω σε μελη και φιλους του συλλογου ,αλλα και καθε Κυπριο που θα ερθει στην εκδηλωση , με διαθεση να φυγουν ολοι χωρις να νοιωσουν οτι χασανε το χρονο τους .Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους χορηγους της εκδηλωσης ,ανθρωπους που γνωριζω σαν εκτροφεις ανεξαρτητα απο την αλλη τους ιδιοτητα αλλα και ανθρωπους που θα γνωρισω και θα ευχαριστησω κατεβαινοντας στο νησι ,για την βοηθεια προς τον συλλογο .Τελος θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους του φιλους μου εκει κατω (γιατι εχω αρκετους διαδικτυακους ) γιατι εκεινοι με την υπαρξη τους ,αποτελεσαν καταλυτη στην τελικη μου αποφαση ,να κανω κατι που δεν ειχα μεχρι τωρα κανει ,ουτε σε εκδηλωση της παρεας του greekbirdclub

Θα ηθελα να σας δω ολους εκει και να μου δωσετε δυναμη  (και θαρρος γιατι δεν το εχω ξανακανει .... ) 

Aντωνη  , Δεσποινα  , Γιωργο  , Γιωργο , Πολυ και ολοι εσεις οι φιλοι μου εκει κατω ... καλη ανταμωση !

----------


## kaper

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ!!! Και σε ολα τα παιδια του συλογου....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!! αν και θα το επιχειρήσεις για πρώτη φορά όπως αναφέρεις...η επιτυχία σου είναι δεδομένη!!!

Συγχαρητήρια και στους φίλους Κύπριους για την επιλογή τους.

----------


## tasos-mo

Μπράβο στον σύνδεσμο τον Κυπρίων που επέλεξε έναν άνθρωπο, που γνωρίζουμε όλοι εδω μέσα, ότι μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετά και το αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα σε καθημερινή βάση. Και πάλι μπράβο..
Δημήτρη είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα δώσεις τον καλύτερο εαυτό σου όπως κάνεις πάντα.
Θα υπάρξει κάποια μέριμνα και για μας, που δεν μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε το σεμινάριο;;;;

----------


## jk21

Τασο ειναι κατι που δεν ξερω  .Ειναι κατι που τα παιδια του συλλογου θα κρινουν και θα αποφασισουν .Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι τις θεσεις μου πανω σε διατροφικα θεματα ,τα σταθερα μελη της παρεας τις γνωριζουν και για σας το βασικο ενδιαφερον θα υπαρχει στις ερωτησεις των παρευρισκομενων , που ευχομαι και εχουμε ζητησει οπως βλέπεις και στην ανακοινωση  , σιγουρα να υπαρξουν !

----------


## stefos

Δημήτρη σίγουρα θα τα πας καλά!
Περίπου το έχεις κάνει ξανά στις δικές μας συγκεντρώσεις......απλά αυτή την φορά θα είσαι ο κεντρικός ομιλητής!!
Χαλαρά.....οπως γράφεις για όλους εμάς στο φόρουμ!!!

----------


## wild15

Δημητρη καλη επιτυχια!!!Ολα θα πανε καλα γιατι το αντικειμενο το κατεχεις αριστα!!!Μακαρι να εχουμε την τιμη και την χαρα να σε ακουσουμε και εμεις οι βορειοι απο κοντα!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω τους διοργανωτες του σεμιναριου να μας κανουν την τιμη να βιντεοσκοπισουν αν οχι ολο το σεμιναριο τουλαχιστον την κουβεντα μετα την ομιλια.
Δημητρη ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια αν και τη θεωρω δεδομενη γιατι εισαι κινητη βιβλιοθηκη με εγκυκλοπαιδιες!!!

----------


## jk21

ξερεις ποσες αχρηστες εγκυκλοπαιδειες υπαρχουν πια στις βιβλιοθηκες του καθενος μας; η γνωση εξελισσεται και οι βιβλιοθηκες ανανεωνονται αν ειναι ψηφιακες και κυριως ενεργες ! Το φορουμ ειναι η πραγματικη βιβλιοθηκη και μαλιστα με πολυπλευρες θεσεις και στοιχεια απο πολλα μελη του ,που ανετα μπορει καποιος να δει στην κατηγορια των αρθρων του ,στα υπομνηματα αλλα και να συναντησει σε απλα θεματα .Αν ο κοσμος επαναπαυεται στο να το βλεπει ως μια στατικη βιβλιοθηκη ,δεν θα αργησει η εποχη ,που θα μοιαζει σαν την ΔΟΜΗ και την Γεια σας παιδια  , δυο εγκυκλοπαιδειες που απλα ειναι μια μακρια αναμνηση .Αλλοι ισως να ηταν πολυ πιο αισιοδοξοι μια τετοια στιγμη  ,εγω ομως κρατω την τιμη που μου εκανε ο συλλογος των αδερφων μας στην Κυπρο και δεν μπορω να χαρω περισσοτερο οταν μερες αναπαραγωγης ,βλεπω μια μερα που ο κοσμος δεν εργαζεται 100 μονο μελη συνδεδεμενα σε ενα φορουμ με την συγκεκριμενη και οχι οποιαδηποτε ιστορια 7 χρονων ....

----------


## kostaskirki

> ξερεις ποσες αχρηστες εγκυκλοπαιδειες υπαρχουν πια στις βιβλιοθηκες του καθενος μας; η γνωση εξελισσεται και οι βιβλιοθηκες ανανεωνονται αν ειναι ψηφιακες και κυριως ενεργες ! Το φορουμ ειναι η πραγματικη βιβλιοθηκη και μαλιστα με πολυπλευρες θεσεις και στοιχεια απο πολλα μελη του ,που ανετα μπορει καποιος να δει στην κατηγορια των αρθρων του ,στα υπομνηματα αλλα και να συναντησει σε απλα θεματα .


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα στα λεγομενα σου αλλα και ενα βιντεο θα ηταν πολυ πολυ χρησιμο για ολους μας και για το ιδιο το φορουμ!

----------


## oasis

Η ταν πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη αυτο το σεμιναριο. Πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ο κοπος του Δημητρη και ο χρονος που αφιερωνει στο χομπυ αναγνωριστηκε απο τους συλογους. Επρεπε να περασουν πολλα χρονια και να κυλισει πολυ νερο στο αυλακι αλλα τελικα ηρθε η δικαιωση! Βεβαια ουδεις προφητης στον τοπο του. Οι δικοι μας συλλοογοι τα ξερουν ολσ ενω στην Κυπρο τωρα αρχιζουν να μαθαινουν (χιουμορ κανω, μην παρεξηγγηθω).Συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου και καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη την εκτιμηση των φιλων μου κατω στο νησι ,την ειχα και την γνωριζα και απλα το σεμιναριο ισως την εκανε γνωστη προς τα εξω 


Δικαιωση για μενα  ειναι ξεκαθαρα η γιγαντωση του greekbirdclub  , οχι τοσο σε αριθμο μελων που δεν λεει παντα την αληθεια ,αλλα σε ενεργο συμμετοχη στις συζητησεις ,στην καταθεση εμπειριων ,στην παραγωγη νεας γνωσης ,στην ανανεωση της παλιας .Δεν νοιωθω δικαιομενος φυσικα !!!  χαιρομαι ομως που αυτοι που ειναι ενεργοι καθημερινα  , δειχνουν *πραγματικα* να το αγαπουν και για αυτο το ταξιδι συνεχιζετε ....

----------


## jimk1

Δημήτρη μια χαρά θα τα πας το εχεις,μου κανει εντυπωσει που κανενας μας δεν προτεινε ενα σεμιναριο απο σενα στα μελη μας

----------


## nikolaslo

> Δημήτρη μια χαρά θα τα πας το εχεις,μου κανει εντυπωσει που κανενας μας δεν προτεινε ενα σεμιναριο απο σενα στα μελη μας


Δημητρη νομιζω οτι καθε μερα μας κανει σεμιναρια εμας..

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αν υπαρχει καποιος χωρος που εχω να πω κατι  , ειναι η διατροφη .Οι ασθενειες ειναι θεμα γιατρου και οταν θα ειναι εφικτο το φορουμ θα κανει ξανα σεμιναριο .Δεν εχω κρυψει την εμπιστοσυνη μου στον πτηνιατρο που ειχε κανει το πρωτο σεμιναριο μας και εχω την υποσχεση του πως αν βρεθει Αθηνα θα υπαρχει δευτερο μερος με επιπλεον θεματολογια ,αλλα βρισκεται σε μικρη επαρχιακη πολη της βορειου Ελλαδος και δεν ειναι ευκολα εφικτο .Θα δουμε για το μελλον .Για αλλα θεματα νοιωθω οτι ειμαι πολυ πισω και απο ενεργα μελη μας ,πολυ περισσοτερο ακομα  απο αλλους ανθρωπους αξιους να κανουν κατι τετοιο  ,που ηδη εχουν κανει κατι τετοιο για την παρεα μας στο παρελθον ,ειτε οχι και εχουμε στο νου μας σαν ομαδα να κανουμε κατι στο μελλον .Οσο αφορα τη διατροφη , οποιος ειναι παρων στο φορουμ τακτικος ,εστω και χωρις να γραφει , ξερει πληρως τις θεσεις μου και παντα εχουμε την ευκαιρια να ανταλλασουμε αποψεις .Δεν αποκλειω κατι για το μελλον ,αλλα με τι δυναμικη να γινει σεμιναριο οταν πανελλαδικα εχουμε εν καιρω αναπαραγωγης 120 μην πω λιγοτερα μελη μονο καθε μερα σε συνδεση και πολυ πολυ λιγοτερα συμμετεχοντα στις συζητησεις; Οταν βλεπω μελη που μεσα απο το φορουμ προχωρησανε στο χομπι ,ενταχθηκανε σε συλλογους και μετα εξαφανιστηκανε στην πλειοψηφια τους ,δεν θεωρω οτι το πρωτιστο ειναι σεμιναριο διατροφης για αυτον τον τοπο ... τουλαχιστον απο μενα ...

σαν event εκδηλωσης παρασκευης αυγοτροφης , υπαρχει καποια ανεπισημη προταση προς το μερος μου εκ μερους συλλογου ,αλλα την ειχα αφησει σαν ενδεχομενο και συζητηση για μετα το σεμιναριο της Κυπρου .Αν κατι τετοιο υπαρχει σαν προταση ακομα  , κατι σαν  happening συμμετοχης και οχι σεμιναριο  , θα δουμε

----------


## jimk1

> Δημητρη νομιζω οτι καθε μερα μας κανει σεμιναρια εμας..


Σαφως,αλλα αλλο η προσωπικη επαφη και ο διαλογος και αλλο ο διαλογος πισω απο ενα πληκτρολογιο.

----------


## jimk1

Δημήτρη ολα κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη,ξεκινουν απο την διατροφη,με λαθος διατροφη μπορεις να καταστρεψεις ολοκληρη εκτροφη.

----------


## jk21

Δεν διαφωνω ... πανω κατω αυτα θα πουμε κατω στη Μεγαλονησο . 

Δημητρη με εχεις γνωρισει απο κοντα .Τα εχουμε πει ... με ξερεις ... πανω απο ολα ( οσο αφορα τα πουλια φυσικα ) για μενα υπαρχει το greekbirdclub . Αυτη την στιγμη μπροστα μου ειναι η Κυπρος και η ευθυνη που εχω απεναντι σε ανθρωπους που με τιμησανε και στην πορεια , οσο θα ασχολουμε δημοσια με τα πουλακια ,δεν προκειται να απογοητευσω κανενα ΕΝΕΡΓΟ μελος της παρεας .

----------


## an.nicolaou

ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε από κοντά. είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Το forum εξάγει γνώση στους φίλους μας στη Κύπρο . Καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές .

----------


## jk21

Γεωγραφικα ισως ... απο κει και περα το greekbirdclub ειναι φορουμ για τους απανταχου Ελληνες !  Κυπρο , Γερμανια ,ΚΑΝΑΔΑ ! Θα λεγα αναλογικα  , πιο κοντα στο φορουμ ειναι οσοι ειναι μακρια απο τον τοπο μας ...

----------


## PolysK

Καλησπέρα! 

Για τους φίλους που ρωτάνε έχουμε φροντίσει ούτως ώστε το σεμινάριο βιντεοσκοπηθεί. Θα ανεβεί στο youtube εάν όλα πάνε καλά.  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

> Καλησπέρα! 
> 
> Για τους φίλους που ρωτάνε έχουμε φροντίσει ούτως ώστε το σεμινάριο βιντεοσκοπηθεί. Θα ανεβεί στο youtube εάν όλα πάνε καλά.


Θα το περιμενουμε με αγωνια!! Και παλι μπραβο σας!!

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα δειχνουν τελεια οργανωμενα. 

Την καλησπερα μου στην πανεμορφη Κυπρο !!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ομορφα και οργανομενα!! Και πολυ ευχάριστω οτι η αιθουσα ειναι γεματη!!
Πολλα μπραβο σε ολους σας!!

----------


## oasis

Χαρηκα πολυ απο την μεγαλη προσελευση του κοσμου! Μπραβο στα παιδια εκει κατω!

----------


## eyes lf



----------


## eyes lf

_Δημητρη,
_Ένα *Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς και* *συγχαρητήρια* για το _σεμινάριο !!!__
 μας προσφερες έναν καταπληκτικό πλούτο γνώσεων τις οποίες με πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο μεταφέρθικαν στον καθένα μας 
__ για ακομη μια φορα με ενθουσίασαν οι γνώσεις σου και ο τρόπος σου να συμμετείχουν ενεργά όλοι στο σεμινάριο. 
_τιμη μου *ΔΑΣΚΑΛΕ* που σας γνωρισα και απο κοντα.

----------


## jk21

Εχουν περασει λιγες ωρες που επεστρεψα .... 

Απο την στιγμη που εφτασα στη Μεγαλονησο Μας  , γνωρισα την αγαπη των ανθρωπων , μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη πριν ανεβω στο αεροπλανο . Ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω σε ανθρωπους που μου ανοιξαν το σπιτι τους σαν τον Φιλο μου Ηλία που βλεπουμε διπλα στην Δεσποινα , μελος του συμβουλιου αλλα και τον Γιαννη το πατριωτακι τον Τιμπραντα της Κυπρου .Ενα εξισου μεγαλο Ευχαριστω στην υπολοιπη διοικηση του συλλογου που μου εκανε τη μεγαλη τιμη να με καλεσει σε ενα τοπο συγχρονων  Ηρωων , στους ανθρωπους που βοηθησανε ως χορηγοι τον Συλλογο ,οσους ηξερα και οσους γνωρισα και οσους θα βοηθησουν το εργο του στο μελλον !Ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω στον Κυπριο εκτροφεα και χομπιστα που με τιμησε με την παρουσια του και ας ηταν το πρωταθλημα σε κρισιμη καμπη  :winky:  ( εκτος του προδοτη   ::   που με αφησε μονο μου για να παει να δει την Ομονοια απο ενα σημειο και μετα ,γιατι λεει τα ξερει απεξω και ανακατωτα  )

Δεσποινα αν ειχαμε χρονο  θα λεγαμε πολυ περισσοτερα ! με ξερεις ... δεν χορταινω !


Για ολους εσας παιδια που τα ειπαμε εκει κατω ,ειδικα οσα ακουσατε οταν σβησανε οι καμερες ,να τα θυμασται και να προσπαθησετε *ενωμενοι* να φτασετε το χομπι ψηλα ! Μπορουμε !


Τα κεφαλια μεσα και συνεχιζουμε !!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ενα τεραστιο μπραβο για τους ανθρωπους που εργαστηκαν εβαλαν το χερι στην τσεπη για να διοργανωθει αυτη η συναντηση φαινεται οτι υπηρχε οργανωση και μεγαλη συμμετοχή.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο χρονος ηταν ελαχιστος για να μπορέσετε να παρετε τα παντα απο την "εγκυκλοπαιδιεια" jk ομως ευτυχως για ολους μας αλλα και για τα πουλακια μας αυτος ο ανθρωπος "εγκυκλοπαιδεια" ειναι σε αυτην εδω την παρεα παντα διαθεσημος. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ!!!!!!

Θα περιμενουμε με αγωνια να δουμε το βιντεο.

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα δεν μπορεσα να πω αναλυτικα οτι ηθελα , αλλα και να υπηρχε ο χρονος θα κουραζα .Τα παιδια γνωριζουν που ειναι γραμμενα ολα αυτα που εχω στο μυαλο μου και τις μερες αυτες τους κατευθυνω με αντιστοιχα λινκ στις κυπριακες ομαδες του fb 

θυμιζω παντα οτι την δομη  , την << γεια σας παιδια >> και αλλες εγκυκλοπαιδειες ,μονο αμυδρα καποιοι τις θυμουνται .Οι εγκυκλοπαιδειες συντομα ειναι αναχρονιστικες και ειναι μια αναμνηση αν δεν υπαρχει ανανεωση μεσα στο χρονο  .Ειδικα αν ο εκδοτης τους βλεπει οτι σε παλιους και νεους πια , μονο το chatting τους ενδιαφερει στην απολυτη πλειοψηφια τους ... και για τους εκδοτες οταν απογοητευονται η συνταξη δεν ειναι μακρια ... Καμμια φορα ειναι και αναχρονιστικα οσα εκδιδουν και δεν το εχουν παρει χαμπαρι .... δεν γινεται ολοι οι αλλοι να εχουν αδικοκαι αυτοι δικιο

----------

